# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  real anavar??

## bigjoe30

trying to find out who make anavar in small yellow capsule?

----------


## MMAasrealasitgets

did you ever find out? or is it people are not allowed to post names on here?

----------


## R1Guy

From my experience, anavar is a small white, circular tab. 

You cannot discuss sources here by the way.

----------


## Matt

You need to post a picture, include packaging but edit out names...

----------


## Roidhouse

Anavar can be produced by capsules or tablets.

----------

